# Snooping the board



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you know that you can snoop to see what everybody on the forum is doing?

To snoop, click on the dynamically creates guest/user count on the bottom left of the forum window, in the topic Users Online.










It shows who's on line and what they're reading or posting, including unregistered guests.










When I'm lost, I find it more useful than GPS.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

OMGoodness...I thought I 'felt' someone watching me!!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

To all who scoff at my tinfoil hat: See?

OK Jeff, so you can see where I am on Kindleboards. Now what am I thinking?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Snooping


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Teninx said:


> To all who scoff at my tinfoil hat: See?
> 
> OK Jeff, so you can see where I am on Kindleboards. Now what am I thinking?


Teninx, do you make extra tinfoil hats? Looks like we all are going to be needing them now...just think who else can be watching us, governments, police, aliens....


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

All kidding aside, I'm reading an interesting book by James Bamford: "The Shadow Factory: The Ultrasecret NSA From 9/11 to the Eavesdropping On America". It's quite obvious that the author has a bone to pick with the outgoing Administration, and I always look at disclosures of secret programs with a skeptical eye (If it's THAT secret, how does he know?") but that being said I find it to be a plausible assesment of the capabilities of intelligence agencies.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, and by the way, Sailor....maybe I can make tinfoil hats as prizes for the Kindleboards Kindle Birthday Celebration.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> OK Jeff, so you can see where I am on Kindleboards. Now what am I thinking?


Hmm. Ket's see.

You're thinking that I don't know what you're thinking because you have a tinfoil hat.

By the way, where do you get tinfoil. All we seem to have is aluminum.

J


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Oh, and by the way, Sailor....maybe I can make tinfoil hats as prizes for the Kindleboards Kindle Birthday Celebration.


Yes, tinfoil hats as our prizes...wooo hoooo! Harvey would love that. Can you make mine a Sailor Hat? LOL


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff! That is a totally cool feature! I'm starting to rethink my position though on tinfoil hats!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Send in the Clowns!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Oh, and by the way, Sailor....maybe I can make tinfoil hats as prizes for the Kindleboards Kindle Birthday Celebration.


Sign me up for one, too, Teninx!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> All kidding aside, I'm reading an interesting book by James Bamford: "The Shadow Factory: The Ultrasecret NSA From 9/11 to the Eavesdropping On America". It's quite obvious that the author has a bone to pick with the outgoing Administration, and I always look at disclosures of secret programs with a skeptical eye (If it's THAT secret, how does he know?") but that being said I find it to be a plausible assesment of the capabilities of intelligence agencies.


I was stationed at Fort George G. Meade in the mid 1960's and I can tell you that way back then, NSA was so compartmentalized that no hundred people in collaboration could possible disclose anything important.

One of the NSA's published patents describes a method of penetrating tinfoil hats. 

They also have one (no kidding) for geographically locating an individual computer site in an Internet-like network based upon the latency of multiple network connections. I think this was essentially your explanation of how the Kindle GPS function works.

JSH


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Sailor: Maybe one of those fancy British Admiralty hats (think "Mutiny on the Bounty). I'm ex-Army, so it will probably end up looking like a beret, though.

Jeff: TIN is an acronym: Tempest-Inspired Noggin. 

Angela, you're on the list!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Jeff: TIN is an acronym: Tempest-Inspired Noggin.


Aluminum inspired noggin just doesn't work does it? And the suffix...


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff, you're not cleared for the suffix.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Sailor: Maybe one of those fancy British Admiralty hats (think "Mutiny on the Bounty). I'm ex-Army, so it will probably end up looking like a beret, though.


Thank You for your service Teninx for Our Great Country. We all are enjoying the freedom our service men and women have brought to us!

Yes, a fancy Mutiny hat...pirate themed...arggghhhh, berets are nice too...sort of like the newspaper hats we would make as kids.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

So I can't hide in this board... hmm. Wonder what'll happen if I open more then one window of this board. lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I shall search for the 'hidden' status button. later. after a nap.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Where do I get one of those tinfoil hats *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The correct nomenclature is Aluminum Foil Deflector Beanie.

http://zapatopi.net/afdb/

I would have kept this information secret had I not been smarting from the rebuke concerning my suffix clearance status sent earlier by Teninx.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> http://zapatopi.net/afdb/


Jeff, thanks for the site, I needed a good laugh for today


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> Jeff, thanks for the site, I needed a good laugh for today


*Too darn funny!!!*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I swear, you can find absolutely anything on the Internet. How did I live without it? LOL










AFDB in action.

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

You are all nuts.  and I wuff you all.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:


> So I can't hide in this board... hmm. Wonder what'll happen if I open more then one window of this board. lol


It can be done... I have done it, although I didn't post one the second one. I used it to look up some info on a thread while I was posting to another. Another time I did it to see if someone I was trying to find was online or not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Jeff,
I just got a call from VP Dick Cheney and he totally pissed that you spilled the beans on this latest surveillance technique.  I would not want to be in your shoes


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ethan said:


> I just got a call from VP Dick Cheney and he totally pissed that you spilled the beans on this latest surveillance technique.  I would not want to be in your shoes


Ethan,

Somebody's pulling your chain.

Dick and I are buddies; we often go tweety-bird hunting together.

Jeff


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm being spied on...tsk tsk...what is this world coming to?...well I don't know about you, but I'm going to go read now; you know it's that thing one does on his or her Kindle when they are not too busy spying...lol.


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

I,I...feel so........naked 


Kat


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I was spying and someone was reading my profile .  I was wishing I knew how to jump out and say BOO!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Ethan,
> 
> Somebody's pulling your chain.
> 
> ...


Tweety birds beware!!
LOL


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I was spying and someone was reading my profile . I was wishing I knew how to jump out and say BOO!


Just look for the member who's viewing Viewing Who's Online.

JH


----------

